# A New Bad Boy in Town



## PenWorks (Aug 23, 2008)

This last trip to the Penturners Rendezvous proved costly again. Seems eveytime I turned around I was next to Ken Nelson from Kalanshaan Woods.
He brought his Epilog laser with him and did a lot of engraving. Well I guess the gamma rays got to me :biggrin: My Epilog Mini 24 arrived Friday 
So now a new learning curve has to start, but I'm geeked about it.
I have the need to start branding my pens and other items. Attached are some pics of my shaving brushes, unbranded and branded, what a difference it makes to have your own brand on your work. I do not plan on doing any outside work, as I have several ideas of products I plan to roll out in the future. so here is the bad boy, Epilog Mini 24 35 watt


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats Anthony.  Nothing like having a few grand laying around to put to good use.  I hope it works out for you and Ken I am sorry about your large loss of business.

Mike


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 23, 2008)

Heck I would have to hit the lotto to buy that------Cool Pic Anthony---thanks for sharing the gloat.
How did the pen cases turn out??????????


----------



## dntrost (Aug 23, 2008)

So without being rude what does something like that cost?  Ballpark is fine..
Also very nice look on the brushes...


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 23, 2008)

That would be fun to have for sure.  But in less you are in the business..

Congrats and very nice brushes BTW


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 23, 2008)

Branded or unbranded your work is always nice. Congrats on the new 'toy' addition.


----------



## marcruby (Aug 23, 2008)

Anthony;

How small a character will that laser burn.  I've been thinking about trademarking, but I wan something tiny.


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulation Anthony. I will be looking forward to seeing your new projects and branding of your unique pens. Will we see some new scroll work on pen nibs?


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 23, 2008)

dntrost said:


> So without being rude what does something like that cost?  Ballpark is fine..



I don't think you can ask that question without being rude :biggrin:

15K, but don't tell the wife :neutral:  I thought it was a good deal, he threw in the stand, software, rotary attachment and some other goodies. I looked at a universal, but I thought it was more money for less machine. But the thing I liked about Universal, they are made 20 minutes away from me.  Epilog is made in Colorado. They have a new machine called the ZING, that starts at about 8K new. You can find them used as well.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 23, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Anthony;
> 
> How small a character will that laser burn.  I've been thinking about trademarking, but I wan something tiny.



If you want the I dotted, it will laser a dot. You can go small.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 23, 2008)

scotian12 said:


> Congratulation  Will we see some new scroll work on pen nibs?



Hopefully  A C02 laser does not mark metal. but you can buy a special paint coating and apply it over the metal and then laser and wash off and leaves a perminet mark. I hope to try some of that stuff soon.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 23, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> How did the pen cases turn out??????????



Came out real good. I am having some new pen cases made as we speak.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm real happy for you. I only got as far as sending for information from them. they had some amazing Engraving work in the package. I actually keep it laying on my dresser to remind me of how much I want to get one of these.


----------



## FloridaDon (Aug 23, 2008)

It sure makes it nice to have the proper equipment to do the job

I envy your addition and am sure it will be well worth the investment.

It looks like you are well on your way with the learning curve.

Florida Don


----------



## LEAP (Aug 23, 2008)

I learned about the lasers long before I started penmaking and have been drooling over them ever since. Color me green with envy. Good gloat!


----------



## Mikey (Aug 24, 2008)

That's pretty sweet. Way out of my league for the next 10 years. 

Just wondering, with the lettering all over the brushes in different locations, were you experimenting with placements? Only thinking that placement at the top lip closer to the brush would look pretty nice


----------



## stevers (Aug 24, 2008)

PenWorks said:


> This last trip to the Penturners Rendezvous proved costly again. Seems eveytime I turned around I was next to Ken Nelson from Kalanshaan Woods.
> He brought his Epilog laser with him and did a lot of engraving. Well I guess the gamma rays got to me :biggrin: My Epilog Mini 24 arrived Friday
> So now a new learning curve has to start, but I'm geeked about it.
> I have the need to start branding my pens and other items. Attached are some pics of my shaving brushes, unbranded and branded, what a difference it makes to have your own brand on your work. I do not plan on doing any outside work, as I have several ideas of products I plan to roll out in the future. so here is the bad boy, Epilog Mini 24 35 watt



Are you going into business now? Or did you sign a no competition clause with Ken???:devil::devil:


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 24, 2008)

Ken don't have to worry about me, I still refer him business. Believe me, the last thing I want to do, is engrave 100's of pens every month.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 24, 2008)

Enjoy!  Look forward to see what you can create.  Might even want to brand you golf balls.


----------



## btboone (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations!  Welcome to the laser club.  I'll be getting a welding laser sometime this week or so.  One can never have too many lasers.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 24, 2008)

btboone said:


> Congratulations!  Welcome to the laser club.  I'll be getting a welding laser sometime this week or so.  One can never have too many lasers.



That's what I like about you Bruce, you are always one step ahead of everybody :biggrin:


----------



## btboone (Aug 24, 2008)

Lasers are good.  You'll really enjoy all the stuff you can do with it.  Branding your stuff is a really big deal.


----------



## shull (Aug 24, 2008)

I know that you will end up with "buyers remorse" and just hate your decision....no worries. I will be happy to take that laser and get it out of your creative space.  Just send it on.  Anything to help a fellow craftsman.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a sweet laser!  I talked to a guy in Indiana a few months ago about that brand.  Got the info packet with samples and fell in love.  My wife said I could get one as long as I can make enough cash to make the payments.  Im tempted to get it now but think I'll be waiting until after the new year.  Im supposed to have a new shop down back by then so I wont have to put it in the house.  Im excited for you and I didnt even get it.  When I get around to the purchase, I might have to ask a few questions, since I dont know what Im getting into yet.  So, until then, I'll be full of ideas with no way to vent. Congrats!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 26, 2008)

BRobbins629 said:


> Might even want to brand you golf balls.


 
You can put your mailing address for those who find them in the long grass and lakes! lol :tongue: Yes I am green with envy you got an engraver!!!!!


----------

